# Alice: HTTP/1.1 Fehler 503 Dienst ist nicht verfügbar



## Luigi93 (17. Oktober 2010)

*Alice: HTTP/1.1 Fehler 503 Dienst ist nicht verfügbar*

Hi
Seit ca. 3 Stunden habe ich ein Problem mit meinem Alice-Account. Mein Account name@alice-dsl.net funktioniert einwandfrei, aber name@alice.de funktioniert nicht mehr, dabei habe ich den Account erst gestern eingerichtet und er funktionierte. Die letzte Email habe ich um 12:40 Uhr erhalten und die letzte habe ich um 13:09 Uhr verschickt. Momentan kann ich über Thunderbird Emails über name@alice.de verschicken, aber keine erhalten. Wenn ich mich über Thunderbird anmelden will, erscheint die Nachricht: Login auf dem Server imap.alice.de fehlgeschlagen. Wenn ich direkt über Alice gehe, bekomme ich die Meldung: HTTP/1.1 Fehler 503 Dienst ist nicht verfügbar. Ich habe keinerlei Einstellungen verändert, das ist im laufenden Betrieb passiert. Google hat nichts Passendes ausgespuckt und ich wende mich an euch, da ich kein generelles Problem habe, meine Emails abzurufen (sonst würde ich auf eine Störung tippen), sondern da 1 Account funktioniert und ein anderer nicht .
Das einzige, was ich gelesen hab, war Stecker ziehen, aber das kann keine Lösung sein (ich glaube, das liegt eher an Alice anstatt dem Router).

Tante Edit sagt um 16:36 Uhr: Das Problem scheint sich von alleine gelöst zu haben! Die Frau (Alice) wird mir immer ein Rätsel sein .


----------

